# How many of you are on myspace.com???



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Nov 24, 2007)

If you have a myspace.com account, please visit my myspace page and check out my photo albums.

There is a great deal of history there to be shared.

Also, please send me a friend request. i would like to check out your as well!!!


Yours in Tang Soo Do,

Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## Drac (Nov 24, 2007)

Master Jay S. Penfil said:


> If you have a myspace.com account, please visit my myspace page and check out my photo albums.
> 
> There is a great deal of history there to be shared.
> 
> ...


 
Master Jay, What is your My Space address?


----------



## Drac (Nov 24, 2007)

Never mind Sir, I found it...Will send a request as soon as the system is back up...


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Nov 24, 2007)

Guilty. My myspace ID is jttheninja. If you friend me, please send me a message with your screen name on MT, though; I only accept friend requests from people I know.


----------



## Drac (Nov 24, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Guilty. My myspace ID is jttheninja. If you friend me, please send me a message with your screen name on MT, though; I only accept friend requests from people I know.


 
Hey JT send me a friend request..My link is on the bottom of any of my posts..I can't find you...


----------



## Jai (Nov 24, 2007)

Master Jay, just looked quickly over your page. Very nice. I'll look deeper into it when I get home in the morning.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 24, 2007)

mine is twindragonstkd1 it is new as of just now but will make it look better when the wife has time to do it.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Mr. Penfil I sent you a friend request.  ID there is the same as it is here.

I couldn't find JT either.  Same message from me as from Drac.

EDIT:  Terry, I added your new one to my friends list.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 24, 2007)

Me too - myspace.com/cmills12


----------



## agemechanic03 (Nov 24, 2007)

Mine is at the bottom of posts too, but here it is again anyways... www.myspace.com/agemechanic03


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 25, 2007)

Yup, I'm on myspace.  Send me a friends request at upnorthkyosa.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 25, 2007)

hI
I am on myspace 

I have to appolgise to a few people, I went to accept them as friends this morning but it deney insted  so if I said no to you please ask once again

yes i can be foggy in the early am  sorry

edit: myspace accounts:
for individuals  tshadowchaser@yahoo.com
for schools/systems  sikaran_leopard@yahoo.com     in case you can not see it there is an _ between the two words


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey everybody..If possible PLEASE put your MySpace addy somewhere in your post...It saves alot of searching..


----------



## Jai (Nov 25, 2007)

mine is www.myspce.com/Jai1979 I think I have it in my profile as well.


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2007)

Jai said:


> mine is www.myspce.com/Jai1979 I think I have it in my profile as well.


 
WDF...Took me to a page selling cameras..Is that you????


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 25, 2007)

changed my post above to include myspace addys


----------



## Jai (Nov 25, 2007)

thats because I can't spell. I messed up the URL.

http://www.myspace.com/jai1979


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2007)

Sent you a request Jai...


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 26, 2007)

myspace.com/shesulsa


----------



## ktaylor75 (Nov 27, 2007)

still working on my page, just hard to find the time. but here's my "work in progress"...

www.myspace.com/saved_one75


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 27, 2007)

MySpace.com/SoCaliBobSD


----------



## Jai (Nov 28, 2007)

Drac I got yours, love the page btw.

If anyone else has sent me a request in the last day or so please send another one. I got hit by the lords and ladies of spam and had about 45 spam/porn requests, I may have not accepted someone by accident.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey All, just in case if you have tried to add me and couldn't, as in the case of Letch1, my last name is Holt or you can do my email address i believe which is agemechanic03@yahoo.com. Hope to hear from ya!!


----------



## Drac (Jan 7, 2008)

Once again..When you send somebody a "Friend Request"* PLEASE* include your *MT name *in a brief massage if it differs from your *MS name*...Saves a lot of grief...


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jan 7, 2008)

My page: myspace.com/starchild317 
My name(for now): misery_chik


----------



## stickarts (Jan 8, 2008)

www.myspace.com/cromwellmartialarts


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 8, 2008)

OH YEAH! I gotta pimp my profile out now I have digital ...


----------



## MantisStyle21 (Jan 24, 2008)

I see I am not the only martial talk member who has succumbed to myspace =] 

My URL is www.myspace.com/cchsbilly15

Please send me and invite ^_^


----------



## Arizona Angel (Jan 24, 2008)

www.myspace.com/atohdc


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 24, 2008)

Drac said:


> Once again..When you send somebody a "Friend Request"* PLEASE* include your *MT name *in a brief massage if it differs from your *MS name*...Saves a lot of grief...


 
I agree. I am one that only approves those that I know, so if I can't figure it out, I'll click deny.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 24, 2008)

im on there

B


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 24, 2008)

I used to be but kept getting porn offers to check out this HOT HORNY woman on her myspace site... forget it... so delete delete delete... can't tell you how much nicer it is.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 24, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I used to be but kept getting porn offers to check out this HOT HORNY woman on her myspace site... forget it... so delete delete delete... can't tell you how much nicer it is.


 
Wholly crap ... those are ads!!! I thought I had posted a good pic ... burst my bubble.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 24, 2008)

I think it's www.myspace.com/coryks.  Hard to say at the moment because my employer blocks Myspace.


----------



## MCG (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine is myspace.com/shishidai


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 24, 2008)

Me.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 25, 2008)

Me too


----------



## buddah_belly (Jan 25, 2008)

yep
http://www.myspace.com/peejaymc


----------



## songe-d-automne (Feb 11, 2008)

I am on there. http://www.myspace.com/peanutbrittle5 It's a crappy page and warped but I have fun with it.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 14, 2008)

yup...
www.myspace.com/kenpotex

if you add me, send a message as well so I know who you are...I don't add people if I don't know them from somewhere.


----------



## kailat (Feb 15, 2008)

www.myspace.com/kailat


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm on there too... I dont accept a lot of friend requests, and to prevent the pron ads from getting requested, I set my requests to "must know my last name or email addy" 

Makes it hard for random people to send me requests, but people who REALLY WANT to friend me can always message me and ask that I frend them.  I usually check their profile and then decide.



myspace.com/bujinkan_ninja


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 17, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> I'm on there too... I dont accept a lot of friend requests, and to prevent the pron ads from getting requested, I set my requests to "must know my last name or email addy"
> 
> Makes it hard for random people to send me requests, but people who REALLY WANT to friend me can always message me and ask that I frend them.  I usually check their profile and then decide.
> 
> ...


Ditto that.
myspace.com/shesulsa


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 10, 2008)

myspace.com/handsword


----------



## SeanKerby (Apr 21, 2008)

Look up Sean Kerby in Cali. I think I'm the only one....My background is my Strider tattoo

myspace.com/swkclk02 or something


----------



## Arizona Angel (Mar 18, 2013)

Hehe...who still has a myspace?


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thought it was shutdown?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Arizona Angel (Mar 18, 2013)

It's alive...forget who bought.


----------



## granfire (Mar 18, 2013)

I actually am....but honest to goodness, I have not looked at the profile in years....


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2013)

It started originally as a place for musicians, iirc.  Timber lake bought it a while back.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## granfire (Mar 18, 2013)

it still is a good place for musicians to share their stuff. 
Probably one of the better places...


----------

